# Ich brauche bitte Hilfe bei einer Aufgabenstelle



## Sasuke303 (16. Jun 2022)

Ich komme einfach nicht weiter, habe bereits verschiedenes ausprobiert. Kann mir jemand bitte helfen? Die Aufgabenstellung für die Methode lautet wie folgt:

Zimmer sollen über eine Methode hasPerson verfügen, die zurückgibt, ob das Zimmer aktuell belegt ist. Über Getter und Setter soll die gebuchte Person gesetzt oder zurückgegeben werden. Die Angabe, ob ein Zimmer belegt ist, soll nicht zusätzlich gespeichert werden sondern „dynamisch“ über das Vorhandensein bzw. Fehlen einer gebuchten Person ermittelt werden!

Was ist mit dem dynamisch gemeint? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht..


----------



## fhoffmann (16. Jun 2022)

Du schreibst so etwas wie:

```
boolean istBelegt() {
    return getGebuchtePerson() != null;
}
```
Du hast also keine eigenes Member, das speichert, ob das Zimmer belegt ist.


----------

